# The word is PEDAL! Help please!



## avayak

Yeh, your being peddantic.


----------



## Marty75

Don't sweat the small things Tony.


----------



## kayakone

Tonystott said:


> If you do a search, you will find that the word "peddle" is ridiculously common in posts in this forum (would you believe *142 PAGES* of it????). Is its possible for the forum mods to autocorrect this to read "pedal"?
> 
> Am I being pedantic? Should I just "build a bridge"? I have asked myself these questions, but I answer it by asking whether people would put up with "piddle" being persistently substituted for "paddle".
> 
> So please mods, as it appears that we cannot overcome the ignorance or carelessness of so many people (and would you believe even Pedal, Paddle & Sail used "peddle" in an advert in Blade magazine (!) and were beside themselves when I pointed out their error). Can you PLEASE investigate the auto-correction solution?
> 
> Thanks for listening.





Marty75 said:


> Don't sweat the small things Tony.


Sorry Marty, I disagree. I agree with Tony..... words have meanings. _ I'm_ being pedantic. However, in the interest of clear communications (read: what do you actually mean?)

1.  Pedal is a bicycle, or the mirage drive of a Hobie, both providing forward propulsion by leg action.

2. Peddle is to sell or trade, possibly by negotiation.


----------



## DennisT

tasmaniac said:


> avayak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, you're being peddantic.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Gary was having a joke - hence the extra 'd' in pedantic.

Also if you were really pedantic, you may have noticed that Tony spelt Magazine Wrong as well as Solution. ;-)


----------



## grinner

you have to be so careful with those search buttons tony.

my dear old mum was over for tea and said she'd like to cook me a nice dessert.
i told her to just pick one and search google for a recipe.

so when she said a "nice fresh cream pie" was what she fancied , i had to get to that laptop quick


----------



## Squidley

avayak said:


> Yeh, your being peddantic.


_nice_


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Not sure what peddly boats and salely boats are doing on a *KAYAK FISHING FORUM* anyhow but if spelling and grammer pisses them off then Ill just be turning off my spell check :twisted: .


----------



## Zed

Tonystott said:


> When did ignorance or laziness become a badge of honour?


They teach that in schools these days.
Where's sbd when we need him? His sig is the cure.
*S*pedal *B*your *D*yak

So Tony. You're going to have an aneurism if you keep this up. There is just too much bad text on the interwebs to get riled up about. I humbly suggest you stay well away from the comment section of anything anywhere.

Edit: speaking of a pedant. I had to [HAD TO] correct Kipling in my own sig, because I couldn't stand looking at it wrong. It was possest in the book but I couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Tonystott said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what peddly boats and salely boats are doing on a *KAYAK FISHING FORUM* anyhow but if spelling and grammer pisses them off then Ill just be turning off my spell check :twisted: .
> 
> 
> 
> A whole new level has just been reached.
> 
> I have been fishing from my kayak four times in the last 10 days - how about you?. Please tell me more about the forum rules that say "real kayak fishing" can't include "sales" and "peddly boats". So you would like to deliberately piss off people who have pedals or sails on their kayaks? I think that says more about you than anyone else....
> 
> Well I should have expected schoolyard responses focussing on my typos. Typing peddle instead of pedal is NOT a spelling error. If the mods could make such a simple background change, the word peddle would simply not show up
> 
> Why is a perfectly polite request treated with such derision? When did ignorance or laziness become a badge of honour?
Click to expand...

I've been mocked, ridiculed, spent countless lunch times and after school hours and even caned more than once for not being able to spell and all that has left me bitter and twisted to those who obsesses over spelling/punctuation/gramma. So if you want to woffle on about it expect a reaction from me, as I have done so in the past. Sure the mods have got better things to do than correct wording for the likes of you.

BTW didnt know you had a kayak.


----------



## Zed

I'll do my best if you start spelling honor correctly.


----------



## Squidley

I like that avatar, Bertros. Bumblesquid.


----------



## anselmo

From the "anselmo School of management":

Stages - The 4 P's

1) Particular
2) Precise
3) Pedantic
4) Petty

As it's both self-diagnosing _and_ self-governing, stop and ask yourself the question "Where do I want to be today?"


----------



## anselmo

DennisT said:


> tasmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avayak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, you're being peddantic.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure Gary was having a joke - hence the extra 'd' in pedantic.
> 
> Also if you were really pedantic, you may have noticed that Tony spelt Magazine Wrong as well as Solution. ;-)
Click to expand...

He also has an extra, erroneous parenthesis after "error"

(Level 4)


----------



## anselmo

Tonystott said:


> . I repeat though, it is not being pedantic to point out incorrect use of words with totally different meanings but slightly similar letters.


In this context - yes it is


----------



## anselmo

eric said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Gary was having a joke - hence the extra 'd' in pedantic.
> 
> Also if you were really pedantic, you may have noticed that Tony spelt magazine wrong as well as solution. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> He also has an extra, erroneous parenthesis after error.
> 
> (Level 4)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sentences usually terminate with a full stop. That's optional in internet English though.
Click to expand...

IE user - I admit it


----------



## koich

No one admits to using Internet Explorer.


----------



## onemorecast

Tonystott said:


> If you do a search, you will find that the word "peddle" is ridiculously common in posts in this forum (would you believe *142 PAGES* of it????).
> Am I being pedantic? Should I just "build a bridge"?


Answers to above: Yes & Yes


----------



## kayakone

onemorecast said:


> Tonystott said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do a search, you will find that the word "peddle" is ridiculously common in posts in this forum (would you believe *142 PAGES* of it????).
> Am I being pedantic? Should I just "build a bridge"?
> 
> 
> 
> Answers to above: Yes & Yes
Click to expand...

I disagree OMC.

If we agree that words are communication, expressions of thought, opinions, and that communication etc. has value, then the use of correct words _is_ important. That is, if we wish to _correctly_ convey our expressions of thought, or our opinions. Otherwise write anything.

Or, don't bother at all. (Don't post, don't speak, don't write.)

I agree with Tony. Over the past 3 or 4 decades, there has been an increasing tide of the use of 'incorrect' words. Similarly, with grammar and punctuation.

Here is another common example: 'There and their, they're not the same.' They are all pronounced the same. Is the spelling important?


----------



## anselmo

koich said:


> No one admits to using and liking Internet Explorer.


FIFY


----------



## Guest

Lapse said:


> tony, for you: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefo ... oxreplace/
> no more shall you have to endure the eyewatering torture of people misusing the words. No more shall you suffer social injustice at the hands of those who misunderstand the word. You will however be confused when someone peddles their wares.


In Chrome, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search-extensions/word filter


----------



## anselmo

Bertros said:


> Funnily Trev, this reminds me of another post of yours that struck a chord. Are these two things really that different?
> 
> http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=62971


Snap! Was just about to post that

I think Grinz may also have posted a "dyslexic" document in the past as well


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> Here is another common example: 'There and their, they're not the same.' They are all pronounced the same. Is the spelling important?


Therr
Thare
Theyrr

Different pronounciations AND spellings
:twisted:


----------



## sbd

All those posts in "For Sale" are peddling kayaks.

I have an issue with cleave. It means to hang on tight & to split apart. Make up your mind cleave.

While I'm on a roll, flaccid. It's pronounced flaxid, all right?! (interrobang)


----------



## anselmo

nezevic said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another common example: 'There and their, they're not the same.' They are all pronounced the same. Is the spelling important?
> 
> 
> 
> Therr
> Thare
> Theyrr
> 
> Different pronounciations AND spellings
> :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's drunk Irish though so it doesn't count.
Click to expand...

Sober Irish too



eric said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Grinz may also have posted a "dyslexic" document in the past as well
> 
> 
> 
> Just the one?
Click to expand...

Just the one _intentional_ post


----------



## paulo

ArWeTherYet said:


> Not sure what peddly boats and salely boats are doing on a *KAYAK FISHING FORUM* anyhow but if spelling and grammer pisses them off then Ill just be turning off my spell check :twisted: .


 :lol: ... you've been trolling that same old bait for years and it still never misses a strike :lol:


----------



## kayakone

Bertros said:


> Funnily Trev, this reminds me of another post of yours that struck a chord. Are these two things really that different?
> 
> http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=62971
> 
> 
> 
> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another trick of Doctor Dementia to test your skills ...
> 
> Can you meet this challenge?
> 
> I've seen this with the letters out of order, but this is the first time I've seen it with numbers. Good example of a Brain Study: If you can read this OUT LOUD you have a strong mind. And better than that: Alzheimer's is a long long, way down the road before it ever gets anywhere near you.
> 
> *7H15 M3554G3
> 
> 53RV35 7O PR0V3
> 
> H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N
> 
> D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5!
> 
> 1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5!
> 
> 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG
> 
> 17 WA5 H4RD BU7
> 
> N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3
> 
> Y0UR M1ND 1S
> 
> R34D1NG 17
> 
> 4U70M471C4LLY
> 
> W17H 0U7 3V3N
> 
> 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17,
> 
> B3 PROUD! 0NLY
> 
> C3R741N P30PL3 C4N
> 
> R3AD 7H15.
> 
> PL3453 F0RW4RD 1F
> 
> U C4N R34D 7H15.*
> 
> Only great minds can read this. This is weird, but interesting! If you can raed this, you have a sgtrane mnid, too. Can you raed this? Olny 55 people out of 100 can.
> 
> I cdnuolt blveiee that I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd what I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in what oerdr the ltteres in a word are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is that the frsit and last ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can still raed it whotuit a pboerlm. This is bcuseaethe huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!
> 
> How'd you go?
Click to expand...

"Are these two things really that different? "

Yes.

That post was to show that eye and brain co-ordination are linked, and 'cover mistakes'.

The current discussion is about spelling in posts, and by extension conversation and writing.

I maintain that spelling, and grammar and punctuation, _are important_, if you wish to express your feelings/thoughts/opinions/ideas succinctly. Otherwise, it may be mis-understood.


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> Bertros said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funnily Trev, this reminds me of another post of yours that struck a chord. Are these two things really that different?
> 
> http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=62971
> 
> 
> 
> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another trick of Doctor Dementia to test your skills ...
> 
> Can you meet this challenge?
> 
> I've seen this with the letters out of order, but this is the first time I've seen it with numbers. Good example of a Brain Study: If you can read this OUT LOUD you have a strong mind. And better than that: Alzheimer's is a long long, way down the road before it ever gets anywhere near you.
> 
> *7H15 M3554G3
> 
> 53RV35 7O PR0V3
> 
> H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N
> 
> D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5!
> 
> 1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5!
> 
> 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG
> 
> 17 WA5 H4RD BU7
> 
> N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3
> 
> Y0UR M1ND 1S
> 
> R34D1NG 17
> 
> 4U70M471C4LLY
> 
> W17H 0U7 3V3N
> 
> 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17,
> 
> B3 PROUD! 0NLY
> 
> C3R741N P30PL3 C4N
> 
> R3AD 7H15.
> 
> PL3453 F0RW4RD 1F
> 
> U C4N R34D 7H15.*
> 
> Only great minds can read this. This is weird, but interesting! If you can raed this, you have a sgtrane mnid, too. Can you raed this? Olny 55 people out of 100 can.
> 
> I cdnuolt blveiee that I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd what I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in what oerdr the ltteres in a word are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is that the frsit and last ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can still raed it whotuit a pboerlm. This is bcuseaethe huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!
> 
> How'd you go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Are these two things really that different? "
> 
> Yes.
> 
> That post was to show that eye and brain co-ordination are linked, and 'cover mistakes'.
> 
> The current discussion is about spelling in posts, and by extension conversation and writing.
> 
> I maintain that spelling, and grammar and punctuation, _are important_, if you wish to express your feelings/thoughts/opinions/ideas succinctly. Otherwise, it may be mis-understood.
Click to expand...

That's Level 3 heading to Level 4

My own level 4 moment - "misunderstood" - "not mis-understood"
Annoying - isn't it?

Trev, if the message is understood, then by definition the communication was successful, even if not 100% "correct"

If we went down the stage of spell checking, grammar checking and puntuation checking every post it would quickly turn into an exercise in futility
In this case it's the destination that's important, NOT the journey

If those 3 things are that important, then I humbly suggest anyone with that bent can Eat, Shoot and Leave

Trev, Tony, did you see this post: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=63412
You have the admit the punnery is very clever by the dealer
and yes, it's not "correct" but you get the gist, which in itself is the aim

At the end of the day - lets not get into a Nanny-state Forum where correct grammar, spelling and punctuation is insisted upon
That's Level 4+++

Edit:



WIKIPEDIA said:


> Criticism
> 
> In 2006, English lecturer Nicholas Waters released Eats, Roots & Leaves, criticising the "grammar fascists" who "want to stop the language moving into the 21st century." This view was shared by dyslexic English comedian and satirist Marcus Brigstocke in a 2007 episode of Room 101, in which he blames Truss's book for starting off a trend in which people have become "grammar bullies," who were later put into Room 101.


New Mod Warning suggestion: "You will be put into Room 101 if you keep this up"


----------



## sbd

I maintain that people in vitreous dwellings should keep the projectiles to a minimum.



k1 said:


> Otherwise, it may be mis-understood


I'm sorry, I think I misunderstood that.


----------



## anselmo

sbd said:


> I maintain that people in vitreous dwellings should keep the projectiles to a minimum.


I disagree with you

Level 4


----------



## kayakone

I found this interesting:

http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?EatsShootsAndLeaves

also

http://www.pprune.org/archive/index.php/t-111753.html

Wombat: Eats roots shoots and leaves.

Did I forget any punctuation?


----------



## anselmo

Tonystott said:


> If you re-read my last post, I no longer give a toss if people are too ignorant or lazy to bother spelling the word correctly, as Firefoxreplace fixes up the mess at least for me. I guess I am old enough to have been taught that "near enough is not good enough" when it concerns communication, but this is obviously *my *problem as society has since been dumbed down.
> 
> BTW anselmo
> [quot]
> Trev, Tony, did you see this post: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=63412
> You have the admit the punnery is very clever by the dealer


Might have been punnery in your own mind, but to others it was just a stupid error, nothing more, nothing less.[/quote]

Now THAT's Level 4

Where's your sense of humour?


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> I found this interesting:
> 
> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?EatsShootsAndLeaves
> 
> also
> 
> http://www.pprune.org/archive/index.php/t-111753.html
> 
> Wombat: Eats roots shoots and leaves.
> 
> Did I forget any punctuation?


I believe I addressed that already ...

Yep - I did: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=63425&start=30#p672696


----------



## kayakone

Bertros said:


> Trev - While I don't disagree, I'd still maintain that the eye and brain co-ordination would be sufficient for the majority on here to connect peddle and pedal, and comprehend the meaning given the context.
> 
> Spelling and grammar are abssolutely important and values i hold highly but not critical to being understood, particularly in today's age where we are even more accepting of multicultural language differences and (as much as it pains me) the way in which the younger generations are communicating.


Matt
You have misspelt 'absolutely'. You have not used the capital 'I'. Spellcheck complete.

Thank you. :lol:


----------



## anselmo

Lapse said:


> Tonystott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am old enough to have been taught that "near enough is not good enough" when it concerns communication, but this is obviously *my *problem as society has since been dumbed down.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an interesting point this brings up here, in that it is exactly the same point that people have been making for generations.
> Society evolves, language evolves. We all evolve - unless you don't believe in that stuff, in which case you can thank your relevant deity for the mess that our society is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I claim no credit for compiling this - check out XKCD if you have some time, alot of interesting stuff.
Click to expand...

Tagged to see if your reference to "relevant deity" gets a rise

Level 4


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> Bertros said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev - While I don't disagree, I'd still maintain that the eye and brain co-ordination would be sufficient for the majority on here to connect peddle and pedal, and comprehend the meaning given the context.
> 
> Spelling and grammar are abssolutely important and values i hold highly but not critical to being understood, particularly in today's age where we are even more accepting of multicultural language differences and (as much as it pains me) the way in which the younger generations are communicating.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> You have misspelt 'absolutely'. You have not used the capital 'I'. Spellcheck complete.
> 
> Thank you. :lol:
Click to expand...

Level 4, Trev, Level 4

See you in Room 101?


----------



## anselmo

Lapse said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an interesting point this brings up here, in that it is exactly the same point that people have been making for generations.
> Society evolves, language evolves. We all evolve - unless you don't believe in that stuff, in which case you can thank your relevant deity for the mess that our society is in.
> 
> [img ]http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/the_pace_of_modern_life.png[/img]
> 
> (I claim no credit for compiling this - check out XKCD if you have some time, alot of interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Tagged to see if your reference to "relevant deity" gets a rise
> 
> Level 4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> intended to be a joke there and not directed at anyone. should have put a smiley face in there.
Click to expand...

Moi aussi


----------



## kayakone

Are the drinks on you Nick? I'll be there.

We may reach level five, if you're paying. I may even be tempted to recite. :lol:


----------



## Guest

I think hes trying to get a rise out of someone else Alex


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> Are the drinks on you Nick? I'll be there.
> 
> We may reach level five, if you're paying. I may even be tempted to recite. :lol:


On me? 
No, but if you show up I'll pay

What's Level 5?


----------



## onemorecast

Tonystott said:


> I no longer give a toss if people are too ignorant or lazy to bother spelling the word correctly


Calling others that don't live up to your standards ignorant or lazy isn't a good example of "Not giving a toss".


----------



## Squidley

it's no good, he's got that word filter now, for all intensive purposes we can't get to him anymore


----------



## spork

Obviously I'm not the only one who's decided it's too windy to go fishing tomorrow, and so has had a few beers tonight.

I think most of us can get the gist of the post by context without getting too hung up on spelling and grammar.

If we can't, perhaps the internet is not the right place for us. At least not public forums, where we must associate with the great unwashed.

This post has not been spell-checked or proof read.

Go to town fellas.

 <--- Smiley face - bcoz i'ts allgood


----------



## swabio

grinner said:


> you have to be so careful with those search buttons tony.
> 
> my dear old mum was over for tea and said she'd like to cook me a nice dessert.
> i told her to just pick one and search google for a recipe.
> 
> so when she said a "nice fresh cream pie" was what she fancied , i had to get to that laptop quick


That is gold! A bit of James Squire Golden Ale almost came out my nose!


----------



## Squidley

spork said:


> Obviously I'm not the only one who's decided it's too windy to go fishing tomorrow, and so has had a few beers tonight.
> 
> <--- Smiley face - bcoz i'ts allgood


I'm dry-docked because of a dodgy tiller 

I can't criticise Tony too much for getting steamed over his pet peeve. Mine is people using latte as a pejorative in 2013. I can hunch, shivering over a gutter in a McDonald's carpark splashing a latte on my face, that's where the coffee scene is at at this point. What are these people drinking that makes this seem suspiciously metropolitan? At least move on to frappes or something, jeez.


----------



## Zed

^To those hipsters it's all about the coiffee.

Since we're airing dirty laundry. Why do I read Nth for North on this Australian forum? Do your compasses read Nth Sth Est Wst? To me Nth is a variable for the power of, or to the degree of. To the Nth [enth] power. 5x^n. Or "I am frustrated to the Nth [enth] degree with this thread."

Every time I read Nth I flash to algebra, calc, trig and not North.
. \ N / .
W -+- E
. / S \ .

How's that for pedantic?


----------



## anselmo

Zed said:


> ^To those hipsters it's all about the coiffee.
> 
> Since we're airing dirty laundry. Why do I read Nth for North on this Australian forum? Do your compasses read Nth Sth Est Wst? To me Nth is a variable for the power of, or to the degree of. To the Nth [enth] power. 5x^n. Or "I am frustrated to the Nth [enth] degree with this thread."
> 
> Every time I read Nth I flash to algebra, calc, trig and not North.
> . \ N / .
> W -+- E
> . / S \ .
> 
> How's that for pedantic?


Nope
Level 2


----------



## Zed

Dammit.
Well, more in which to strive.
Ew, that felt horrible.


----------



## keza

That was great, now try searching alot, this animal has infiltrated our ranks and is hiding on most pages.
I seem to remember we had a mod who used to go through posts exterminating them but gave up as they are too prolific.


----------



## Zed

I had a prof that was really dead set against alot. He said that if he came across it while reading a paper he would stop grading and issue the final mark based on what came prior. So if you used it in the intro of a 10-page paper, you were hosed. 1% if you were lucky. I've taken to heaps, for some reason.


----------



## anselmo

Bertros said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bertros said:
> 
> 
> 
> the way in which the younger generations are communicating.
> 
> 
> 
> Do u not mean "communic8ing"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's my level 4 right there.
Click to expand...

H8 it 2

But it's a Level 2 for me
(sorry 4me)


----------



## cheaterparts

Tonystott said:


> I no longer give a toss if people are too ignorant or lazy to bother spelling the word correctly





onemorecast said:


> Calling others that don't live up to your standards ignorant or lazy isn't a good example of "Not giving a toss".


I must say I'm one that has always spelt Pedal wrong and untill this post would never have given it a thought
Grammer and spelling although might be important it's some thing that isn't practiced by a lot of people apart from chatting on forums

to myself it doesn't earn me a living , in fact if I write anything it's only me that has to understand it as a rule
as for having a problem with a word that sounds the same that you surely under stand should not realy bother you
there are much more important things to think about like where do I find a snapper today and when will this wind stop


----------



## Guest

Zed said:


> I had a prof that was really dead set against alot. He said that if he came across it while reading a paper he would stop grading and issue the final mark based on what came prior. So if you used it in the intro of a 10-page paper, you were hosed. 1% if you were lucky. I've taken to heaps, for some reason.


That wasn't fare. He was lucky he didn't loose his job.

If people don't see two misused words the following will help
http://grammar.about.com/od/words/a/UsageGlossary.htm


----------



## cheaterparts

eric said:


> cheaterparts said:
> 
> 
> 
> in fact if I write anything it's only me that has to understand it as a rule
> 
> 
> 
> So you are using forums as a way of writing notes to yourself?
Click to expand...

Yes mate thats right - and to the Moe set they like me a pretty uneducated


----------



## Zed

cheaterparts said:


> I must say I'm one that has always spelt Pedal wrong and untill this post would never have given it a thought


OK Aussies, spelt is a type of grain/flour. Spelled is the past tense of cryptographically forming words.


SteveR said:


> That wasn't fare. He was lucky he didn't loose his job.


He did give us fare warning, so, he wasn't breaking any rulez.

Yes, fare/fair, loose/lose.
I like adding Zs. I also intentionally change days to daze, often.


----------



## Zed

That just seems so "ebonics".

I'm sorry, I can't continue here any longer. I'm going to go make some spelled bread. Alot!


----------



## Squidley

Zed said:


> I've taken to heaps, for some reason.


You'd fit in in Sth Australia


----------



## Barrabundy

Hasn't quiet reached the magic 10% reply/view ratio but whel on the whey.


----------



## Guest

eric said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheaterparts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I'm one that has always spelt Pedal wrong and untill this post would never have given it a thought
> 
> 
> 
> OK Aussies, spelt is a type of grain/flour. Spelled is the past tense of cryptographically forming words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aussies tend to use English English.
> 
> http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/defin ... lish/spell
> http://grammarist.com/spelling/spelled-spelt/
Click to expand...

We've moved a lot since the days of saluting the photo of the Queen at school.

http://macquariedictionary.com.au/[email protected]/-/p/dict/aboutMDO.html

Unfortunately, Macquarie is paid subscription. You'd have to subscribe to see whether 'spelt' is acceptable as past tense of 'spell'. A lot of words that used to earn a crack on the knuckles are now acceptable. For example, I spent a lot of time researching before posing a question on line trying to 'fix' Word spell check marking properly spelled word as incorrect (e.g. 'ise' instead of 'ize'). An Aussie language professor chimed in on the discussion, advising either is acceptable and that consistency IS important. In the end, the best I could do was get Word to accept that words like 'regularise' are not misspelled but could not win the battle for consistency (e.g. getting it to mark 'ize' words as spelling errors).

My browser still marks 'regularise' as an error. Life is full or irritations. Some you learn to ignore.


----------



## Zed

You're wrong.


----------



## kayakone

keza said:


> That was great, now try searching alot, this animal has infiltrated our ranks and is hiding on most pages.
> I seem to remember we had a mod who used to go through posts exterminating them but gave up as they are too prolific.


https://www.google.com.au/search?q=alot ... 1000%3B896

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=alot ... B500%3B390


----------



## john316

I'm now 60 years of age and while I was young enough to think my mind was worth cultivating I attended uni. There in an English lecture I was informed that the purpose of language was communication and that spelling, punctuation and grammar were now "obsolete"... (1972 or 1973).

That was 40 years ago and a whole generation have been taught English by teachers who were instructed that "nothing mattered".

Apparently for some, it still matters...

swings and round-abouts

or is that the pendulum coming back again

cheers

John


----------



## kayakone

Lapse said:


> john316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now 60 years of age and while I was young enough to think my mind was worth cultivating I attended uni. There in an English lecture I was informed that the purpose of language was communication and that spelling, punctuation and grammar were now "obsolete"... (1972 or 1973).
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a pretty poor lecturer. I have had lecturers that spouts all kind of garbage. The purpose of uni ultimately is to teach someone to think (sure, a few industry specific skills thrown in). Ultimatly, the unis are teaching us to question everything we are taught. Should we be questioing whether we should be questioning things? possibly, but thats a question for another thread.
> 
> #swag #yolo
Click to expand...

That'd be: 
Sounds like a pretty poor lecturer. I have had lecturers that sprout all kinds of garbage. The purpose of uni ultimately is to teach someone to think (sure, a few industry specific skills thrown in). Ultimately, the unis are teaching us to question everything we are taught. Should we be questioning whether we should be questioning things? Possibly, but that's a question for another thread.

Wow. Seven errors in three sentences. Did they teach spelling? :lol:

Not sure of the level (Nick may adjudicate).


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> Lapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now 60 years of age and while I was young enough to think my mind was worth cultivating I attended uni. There in an English lecture I was informed that the purpose of language was communication and that spelling, punctuation and grammar were now "obsolete"... (1972 or 1973).
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a pretty poor lecturer. I have had lecturers that spouts all kind of garbage. The purpose of uni ultimately is to teach someone to think (sure, a few industry specific skills thrown in). Ultimatly, the unis are teaching us to question everything we are taught. Should we be questioing whether we should be questioning things? possibly, but thats a question for another thread.
> 
> #swag #yolo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'd be:
> Sounds like a pretty poor lecturer. I have had lecturers that sprout all kinds of garbage. The purpose of uni ultimately is to teach someone to think (sure, a few industry specific skills thrown in). Ultimately, the unis are teaching us to question everything we are taught. Should we be questioning whether we should be questioning things? Possibly, but that's a question for another thread.
> 
> Wow. Seven errors in three sentences. Did they teach spelling? :lol:
> 
> Not sure of the level (Nick may adjudicate).
Click to expand...

Level 3 - pedantic
Not bad enough to qualify as level 4 - petty

But you score a "fail" because spout was correct, your "correction" to sprout was not
Spud


----------



## Squidley

lol for a sec I thought trev had added the #swag #yolo


----------



## kayakone

anselmo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Seven errors in three sentences. Did they teach spelling? :lol:
> 
> Not sure of the level (Nick may adjudicate).
> 
> 
> 
> Level 3 - pedantic
> Not bad enough to qualify as level 4 - petty
> 
> But you score a "fail" because spout was correct, your "correction" to sprout was not
> Spud
Click to expand...

You are correct, Sir!

Had I not just finished tending my sprouts, I would never have spouted such gibberish. (Sorry Alex, make that six mistakes in three sentences. :lol: )


----------



## kayakone

:lol: :lol:


----------



## anselmo

SurfanFish said:


> Is level 5 supercilious, or have I confused that with sanctimonious?


FAIL

Last time I checked neither started with P


----------



## Zed

anselmo said:


> SurfanFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is level 5 supercilious, or have I confused that with sanctimonious?
> 
> 
> 
> FAIL
> Last time I checked neither started with P
Click to expand...

Level 2


----------



## justcrusin

I am a self confessed very poor speller, my brain doesn't work that way. I would actually bet i'm mildly autistic myself.

I'm also very good a geometrical mathematical problems

I'm also a teacher, builder, have several degree and professional certificates etc and a father of an autistic boy who at the age of 4 cannot speak yet.

I also being a trades teacher get all the students the school teachers can handle and say oh you would make a good tradesmen head off to tafe. I interpret hieroglyphics everyday in what my students hand into me. Should I fail them because they are dyslexic, ASD, or any other of the multiple names for learning disorders nowadays.

You should be thankful for the small things in life

I find people that cannot abide poor grammar and spelling and very intolerant people who for the most part probably have severe mental issues of there own and perhaps shouldn't thrust their ideals down other people's throats.

BTW i used a spell checker so this is probably written in American.


----------



## keza

I can read my posts 3 or 4 times and not see the mistakes and then I post them up and can't understand how I missed it. 
It annoys the hell out of me and I work hard at it because of that but slow reading and poor spelling are part of my life.
My daughter wears coloured glasses now for her dyslexia and it seems to help.
I'm guessing that if I could read and spell better, I might not be as good at some of the other things I do and I wouldn't want to change that.

I like things to be done the right way but I would sooner read something interesting and spelt wrong than boring and spelt correctly.
Some people have shit spelling, others have shit content, same shit, different colour.


----------



## Guest

keza said:


> I can read my posts 3 or 4 times and not see the mistakes and then I post them up and can't understand how I missed it.
> It annoys the hell out of me and I work hard at it because of that but slow reading and poor spelling are part of my life.
> My daughter wears coloured glasses now for her dyslexia and it seems to help.
> I'm guessing that if I could read and spell better, I might not be as good at some of the other things I do and I wouldn't want to change that.
> 
> I like things to be done the right way but I would sooner read something interesting and spelt wrong than boring and spelt correctly.
> Some people have shit spelling, others have shit content, same shit, different colour.


Its hard to edit your own writing. Reading aloud can help, possibly because it slows your reading speed. When writing job applications, I used a text to speech program set to run slowly, which helped a lot. Try copy/paste onto this website. The website misses bad spelling (will read 'alot') and, for example, reads both tenses of read the same. However, it seems to take appropriate pauses for commas, sentences and paragraphs. So, just like spell checkers, a program that reads aloud can be a help but is not a substitute for education.

If you want a program on your PC:

One of these?

Possibly this one

No program will help with homonyms. 'Pedal peddle' sounds like 'peddle peddle' or 'pedal pedal' as Tony's new Firefox word changer will covert it.

EDIT: Just found this Chrome extension, which works well - just highlight required text and click a button.


----------



## MrX

Tony,



> "Is its possible for the forum mods to autocorrect this to read "pedal"? ?
> Am I being pedantic? ?
> Should I just "build a bridge"? ?
> So please mods, as it appears that we cannot overcome the ignorance or carelessness of so many people &#8230;. can you PLEASE investigate the autocorrection (sic)soloution (sic)? ?"


You were annoyed by our ignorance, and you asked the mods a genuine question. Nobody really took offense to you calling us "ignorant" and "careless", but most seemed to try to answer your question as best they could.

So, I fixed up your last post for you (ignoring the spelling errors):



> "I certainly didn't want to generate the vitriole (sic) and bitterness *that I have imagined *in this thread, and cannot understand why *I am being *so defensive."


Agree?


----------



## systemtester

Barrabundy said:


> Hasn't quiet reached the magic 10% reply/view ratio but whel on the whey.


You're correct of course. It defiantly is but isn't helped by my response.


----------



## Physhopath

> Our Strange Lingo
> When the English tongue we speak.
> Why is break not rhymed with freak?
> Will you tell me why it's true
> We say sew but likewise few?
> And the maker of the verse,
> Cannot rhyme his horse with worse?
> Beard is not the same as heard
> Cord is different from word.
> Cow is cow but low is low
> Shoe is never rhymed with foe.
> Think of hose, dose,and lose
> And think of goose and yet with choose
> Think of comb, tomb and bomb,
> Doll and roll or home and some.
> Since pay is rhymed with say
> Why not paid with said I pray?
> Think of blood, food and good.
> Mould is not pronounced like could.
> Wherefore done, but gone and lone -
> Is there any reason known?
> To sum up all, it seems to me
> Sound and letters don't agree.


This was written by Lord Cromer, published in the Spectator of August 9th, 1902
and extracts were quoted in an SSS pamflet in 1930.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Eye halve a spelling checker
> It came with my pea sea
> It plainly marques for my revue
> Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.
> 
> Eye strike a key and type a word
> And weight four it to say
> Weather eye am wrong oar write
> It shows me strait a weigh.
> 
> As soon as a mist ache is maid
> It nose bee fore two long
> And eye can put the error rite
> It's rare lea ever wrong.
> 
> Eye have run this poem threw it
> Eye am shore your pleased two no
> It's letter perfect awl the weigh
> My checker tolled me sew.
> 
> Margo Roark.


----------



## Junglefisher

Tonystott said:


> No, if people use the wrong word, they are either being ignorant or careless. Can you please suggest another reason?


Pedal and peddle are homophones.
If someone said "the wait of my fish was 12kg", they've used poor spelling. They haven't deliberately used the wrong word, they simply did not know the correct way to spell the word they have used. It's nothing like writing bus but meaning train. It's like writing plain but meaning plane. It is nothing more than a spelling mistake.


----------



## MrX

Sorry Tony, I think you missed my point. You accused others here of vitriol and bitterness, and described them as defensive. Do you appreciate the irony in your comment? It's classic Python self-satire.



> "No, if people use the wrong word, they are either being ignorant or careless. Can you please suggest another reason?"


OK. I suggest most are relaxed about use of words on a fishing forum, and some are just takin' the piss.



> Matthias: Look. I don't think it ought to be blasphemy, just saying "peddle!"
> Women: (high voices) He said it again. (low voices) He said it again.
> Tonystott (played by John Cleese): You're only making it worse for yourself.
> Matthias: Making it worse? How can it be worse? peddle peddle peddle.
> Tonystott: I'm warning you. If you say "peddle" once more ... Right! Who threw that?
> Women: (high voices) It was her. It was *him*. (low voices) It was him.
> Tonystott: Was it you?
> Culprit: Yes.
> Tonystott: All right.
> Culprit: Well, you did say "peddle."
> ..............


----------



## justcrusin

> No, if people use the wrong word, they are either being ignorant or careless. Can you please suggest another reason?


really ignorant or careless, I would say careless as in they couldn't care less. A lot of people cant tell which word they have written to THERE THEIR eyes its the same word. Your probably lucky if they dont write thier thear or even hteri to some people its all the same.

I reccomend a good doctor to see about your OCD


----------



## Ado

keza said:


> I would sooner read something interesting and spelt wrong than boring and spelt correctly.
> Some people have shit spelling, others have shit content, same shit, different colour.


This


----------



## anselmo

eric said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can read my posts 3 or 4 times and not see the mistakes and then I post them up and can't understand how I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. All the time. Particularly in the big reports I can sometimes find whole sentences I swore I deleted on legal advice still there.
Click to expand...

To be fair I also offered to make the changes for you ...


----------



## Ado

Tonystott said:


> If someone uses the word "bus" when they really mean "bicycle" we would easily become most confused.


Are you seriously suggesting that people are getting confused and are thinking that people are selling their Hobies continuously all over the open ocean? I'm pretty sure most people know the intent of the poster.



Tonystott said:


> I certainly didn't want to generate the vitriole and bitterness that has appeared in this thread, and cannot understand why people should be so defensive.


I just read this entire thread for the first time and only saw vitriole and bitterness from one source. I saw lots of humour and piss taking, not vitriole.


----------



## anselmo

Tonystott said:


> There are two quite distinct issues.
> 1. *Spelling *- generally no big deal, as we all tend to make typos to some degree or another, some being explained by the medical terms used above.
> !. *Using the word which means something else*. If someone uses the word "bus" when they really mean "bicycle" we would easily become most confused. If someone consistently makes such an error, doesn't it make sense to help the author avoid the error in future? This is not being pedantic in my opinion.
> 
> In the instance I brought up, the error had been made in no less than 142 pages of posts, so it would certainly seem that many many people have been using the wrong word, which has a totally different meaning, despite it sounding similar to the correct word.
> 
> I certainly didn't want to generate the vitriole and bitterness that has appeared in this thread, and cannot understand why people should be so defensive.


Because it was Level 3 bordering on Level 4

Your follow up posts (most of which I would classify as being defensive) were Level 4
The vitriol and bitterness I haven't seen

I'd wonder why you troll a discussion generating comment on a public forum and then complain when it generates both discussion and comment
What did you expect to happen? Overwhelming support and back-slapping? This isn't **** or Br**m-master

If you have the time and inclination to uncover facts like the highlighted one, then that's really Level 4


----------



## spork

There is an "e" in Vitriol??? :shock:


----------



## Ado

spork said:


> There is an "e" in Vitriol??? :shock:


There is in the southern states.

Choot 'em. Choot dat!


----------



## anselmo

patwah said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spork said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an "e" in Vitriol??? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> There is in the southern states.
> 
> Choot 'em. Choot dat!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Choot 'em!
Eet 'em!


----------



## mackayaker

You spelt solution wrong dude.


----------



## mackayaker

Actually, In American English, spelt primarily refers to the hardy wheat grown mostly in Europe, and the verb spell makes spelled in the past tense and as a past participle. In all other main varieties of English (Aussie!) spelt and spelled both work as the past tense and past participle of spell, at least where spell means to form words letter by letter or (with out) to make clear. Outside the U.S., the two forms are interchangeable in these uses, and both are common.


----------



## onemorecast

Tonystott said:


> I certainly didn't want to generate the vitriole and bitterness that has appeared in this thread, and cannot understand why people should be so defensive.


I'll venture a guess... you called us ignorant twice


----------



## anselmo

mackayaker said:


> Actually, In American English, spelt primarily refers to the hardy wheat grown mostly in Europe, and the verb spell makes spelled in the past tense and as a past participle. In all other main varieties of English (Aussie!) spelt and spelled both work as the past tense and past participle of spell, at least where spell means to form words letter by letter or (with out) to make clear. Outside the U.S., the two forms are interchangeable in these uses, and both are common.


Level 3


----------



## anselmo

cjbfisher said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Level 3
> 
> 
> 
> What level is piss-taking?
Click to expand...

Either Level 0 or Level 5 depending on whether it's meant to be serious



anselmo said:


> From the "anselmo School of management":
> 
> Stages - The 4 P's (Levels 0 & 5 do not count)
> 
> 0) Piss-taking
> 1) Particular
> 2) Precise
> 3) Pedantic
> 4) Petty
> 5) Taking the Piss
> 
> As it's both self-diagnosing _and_ self-governing, stop and ask yourself the question "Where do I want to be today?"


----------



## anselmo

gra said:


> Surely they understand I deserve more for my free membership?


Ask for a refund gra
Or demand your moneys worth


----------



## Guest

anselmo said:


> gra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely they understand I deserve more for my free membership?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask for a refund gra
> Or demand your moneys worth
Click to expand...

Level 2


----------



## anselmo

nad97 said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely they understand I deserve more for my free membership?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask for a refund gra
> Or demand your moneys worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Level 2
Click to expand...

Exactly - though theres a bit of Level 0 in there as well


----------



## BIGKEV

Tonystott said:


> No, if people use the wrong word, they are either being ignorant or careless. Can you please suggest another reason?


It would seem that you may be the ignorant party in this discussion. It has been pointed out on numerous occasions why a person could possibly commit the inexplicable crime of using a word in an incorrect manor, but you have clearly chosen to ignore all that has been laid out before you and continue to brand persons as ignorant.



Oxford Dictionary said:


> Definition of ignorant in English
> 
> ignorant
> 
> Pronunciation: /ˈɪgn(ə)r(ə)nt/
> 
> adjective
> 
> 1lacking knowledge or awareness in general; uneducated or unsophisticated: he was told constantly that he was ignorant and stupid
> 
> •
> [predic.] lacking knowledge, information, or awareness about something in particular: I was largely ignorant of the effects of radiotherapy
> 
> 2 informal discourteous or rude: this ignorant, pin-brained receptionist
> 
> 3 black English easily angered:I is an ignorant man-even police don't meddle with me
> 
> Derivatives
> 
> ignorantly
> adverb


What really perplexes me is the fact that you said this:


Tonystott said:


> I have been fishing from my kayak four times in the last 10 days


 But I note that you have not submitted even one fishing report during this period. Why are you here? Is this how you get your kicks? Do you really need to ridicule people about spelling errors? These same people have probably been ridiculed and reminded of their inabilities in this area all their lives and now they are held to account about this subject on a forum about their hobby? It is unjust, and your unacceptance and reaffirming of your position is equally unjust.

I'm sorry that society has been 'dumbed down' to such a degree that it no longer meets your lofty standards.


----------



## BIGKEV

keza said:


> I can read my posts 3 or 4 times and not see the mistakes and then I post them up and can't understand how I missed it.
> It annoys the hell out of me and I work hard at it because of that but slow reading and poor spelling are part of my life.
> My daughter wears coloured glasses now for her dyslexia and it seems to help.
> I'm guessing that if I could read and spell better, I might not be as good at some of the other things I do and I wouldn't want to change that.
> 
> I like things to be done the right way but I would sooner read something interesting and spelt wrong than boring and spelt correctly.
> Some people have shit spelling, others have shit content, same shit, different colour.


Hey Keza,

Try hitting the preview button and proof reading it as it would appear on the forum. This works for me, I often pick up things that I just can't see in the 'text box' before posting.


----------



## Ado

gra said:


> How many Ts in muppet(t)?


I would consider very few, if any. You see, Muppets are American (as in the United States of America) and American's tend to drink very little tea, favouring coffee as their warm morning beverage.

Unless you meant the letter T. Oh my gosh. You probably did. Now I feel really embarrassed and ashamed.


----------



## grinner

funny thread.
  .

as anyone whos read any of my input would know , i rarely , if ever, use any punctuation or capitals and i have never used a spell check in my life.(gawd, i just used 2 commas) (dammit that's 3 and an apostrophe)

grammar and spelling are just so far down the priorities , as far as communications go.

i suppose it depends how you learn things.
i learn virtually nothing from reading.
hardly opened a book at uni and hardly opened one since. (and i agree, it probably shows  ).

but i have a near photographic memory for conversation and experiential (is that a word  , or is it experimental) dialogue. so , i could listen to uni lecturers and understand as they spoke and i never had to go back and read about it again.

i guess what i'm saying is, dont be too hard on the people who arent real good with the written language.
there are more ways to kill a cat than choking it on butter and there are more ways to communicate then fine pieces of literature.

and if you cut yourself off from those who "dont have a clue with regards grammar etc" you may well be cutting yourself off from some real gems.

my neighbour tim brought over all his land valuations and got me to help him work out his land tax.
now tim left school at grade 7 to work on the family farm and since then, through self taught knowledge and observational skills has managed to raise 4 kids and buy 6 more farms in the area.(his wife passed away).
tim has , according to the state office of land valuations, land valued at $4,500,000.
not bad for a bloke who couldnt spell and , get this, saws the tops off his milk cartons because he didnt know how to open a tetra pack (probably couldnt read, open other side).
i love good old country bumpkins. 
tim likes fishing but a bloke like that would never post on a forum like this.
oh well, thats akff's loss, not tims


----------



## kayakone

Tonystott said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really perplexes me is the fact that you said this:
> 
> 
> Tonystott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been fishing from my kayak four times in the last 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> But I note that you have not submitted even one fishing report during this period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be because I am crap at fishing...
Click to expand...

I've been five times and haven't caught one thing! _That_ is crap fishing (technique).


----------



## keza

kayakone said:


> I've been five times and haven't caught one thing! _That_ is crap fishing (technique).


http://www.yummly.com/recipes/turtle-meat


----------



## Ado

Chocolate covered bacon turtles!
C'mon, someone on here must be willing to take the plunge for the benefit of us all.


----------



## Zed

Never et sea turtle but had big ol snappin turtle stew like a chowder.
Caught on h&l and subdued by dad and my godfather Dennis "Denny". Denny whacked it over the head and made soup. It was good. Food good.

I know...









Since we're airing grievances, here's one:
Tape, taped, taping.
In most instances this is an obsolete word in the recording of video, especially at the consumer level. There is digital video tape, I acquiesce.
But you aren't taping your shows, programs, novelas, or stories on/from tv. You are recording!

If you are still using a Sony BetaMax VCR, and are reading this on your iPhone 5s, I CNT H3LP U.


----------



## Zed

No relation.


----------



## anselmo

BigGee said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely they understand I deserve more for my free membership?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask for a refund gra
> Or demand your moneys worth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be "money's"
> 
> YES YES YES
> 
> Achieves levels 0-5 all in one, single word correction response and from the standard setter! Gee FTW!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Gee

Do as I say, not as I do! :lol:

Just as well I've never claimed to be perfect ...


----------



## kayakone

keza said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been five times and haven't caught one thing! _That_ is crap fishing (technique).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.yummly.com/recipes/turtle-meat
Click to expand...

Thanks Kerry for the recipes. 

Unfortunately, you need to have indigenous blood to keep one. Besides, getting even a small one into a yak would be more dangerous than a Spaniard - turtles have a powerful parrot-like beak that would shear through a finger bone.


----------



## killer

Forget the finger.........it'd be in your lap :shock: .


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Very funny thread. Wood reed again.


----------



## kayakone

GlenelgKiller said:


> Very funny thread. Wood reed again.


Purfekt spelink. Fank yoo.


----------



## grinner

the nurses actually pay $450 a year for their online continuing medical education  
this is for real , honest to god, true


----------



## keza

grinner said:


> the nurses actually pay $450 a year for their online continuing medical education
> this is for real , honest to god, true


Nice touch teaching them a foreign language at the same time.


----------



## kayakone

grinner said:


> the nurses actually pay $450 a year for their online continuing medical education
> this is for real , honest to god, true


It's all too late. _That_ is frightening! We may as well abandon all future attempts.

But what are Nick, Tony and I to do? OMG, we _may _have to go fishing.

(BTW, Pete, no demerit points for the failure to use capitals in that post.)


----------



## Guest




----------



## JimH

Steve

Was that a "Peddal Stool" or a "Pedal Stool"?

Jim


----------



## kayakone

JimH said:


> Steve
> 
> Was that a "Peddal Stool" or a "Pedal Stool"?
> 
> Jim


No. It was a Peddle Stool, or, maybe, a Peddle's Tool. :lol:

(Hope you're still alive TonyS)


----------

